# Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

So nun hier nochmal ein Angebot zur Sammelbestellung in Japan.#t 
seit ca.4 Monaten bestellen nun einige Anglerboard Member und ich Monatlich 1-2 Mal in Japan. Meist Jackall Bros. (In Zukunft nur noch Jackall Bros !!!)
Vorteile sind z.B. selbst mit Versand kommt man in Japan immer billiger weg wie in Deutschland! Schöner Nebeneffekt ist z.b. die große Farbauswahl aber es können auch Köder bezogen werden die es bei Illex in deutschland (noch) gar nicht gibt!
Einige der Japanköder werden in Deutschland auch nie kommen!
Die letzten Bestellungen Waren:
TN/60 Iyoken Sound
Squad minnow 95
Squirrel`s in allen Farben und Formen!
DD Cherrys
verschiedene Mask Modelle
usw.
Bestellt werden Pro Person immer so 3-5 Wobbler wer will auch mal nur 2 oder auch 20 Stk....
Nochmal in Japan kommt man immer billiger raus wie in Deutschland!

Wenn sich nun jemand sagt: hmm... da würde ich mich gerne mal mehr drüber unterhalten..... bitte meldet euch einfach mal per ICQ! oder per PN.
Es können auch Fotos übersendet werden usw. Erfahrungsberichte gibt es auch einige...
Ich denke wenn sich noch so 2-3 Leute finden würden waehre das echt ne tolle Sache ;-)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ darksnake

Da ich mich in dem Millieu noch nicht so auskenne,wo kann man denn die
Teile unter Augenschein nehmen ????

Der   STF  #h


----------



## versuchsangler (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Da schließe ich mich dem Vorschreiber an.Wie sehen die Dinger aus und was kosten die im Endeffekt.Von der Idee her ist das aber klasse.#h


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Ich denke für einen der noch nie Illex o.ä. gehört hat ist dieses Angebot föllig uninteressant!
Lieber mit den Illex Woblern anfangen und wenn man dann mal was neues versuchen will illex in Japan bestellen heisst dann ( Jackall bros.!)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke für einen der noch nie Illex o.ä. gehört hat ist dieses Angebot föllig uninteressant!
> Lieber mit den Illex Woblern anfangen und wenn man dann mal was neues versuchen will illex in Japan bestellen heisst dann ( Jackall bros.!)



Na hallo,haste keine Internet - Seite wo man die Dinger mal begutachten kann ??
Desweiteren,war ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren selbst in Japan zum Fischen und weiß
was für tolles Gerät sie dort haben.

Der    STF   |wavey:


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

www.illex.fr

http://www.jackall.co.jp/

hier kann geschaut werden!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> www.illex.fr
> 
> http://www.jackall.co.jp/
> 
> hier kann geschaut werden!




Na siehste geht doch,wat biste so ängstlich.wir beißen nicht :g


Der   STF  |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Also ich habe ca. 11,30 € netto für einen ARAGON errechnet. #h


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Jop so 10 bis 11 €


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> Jop so 10 bis 11 €


Was kosten die Teile hier???


----------



## Lorenz (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hi

wann bestellt ihr da wieder??

Wieviel kommt dann nochmal an Versandkosten (innerhalb Deutschlands) bei raus?


----------



## darksnake (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

bei Intressse alles per ICQ oder PN!

---> Versand je nach dem was du bestellen möchtest um die 5$ also ca. 4€


----------



## Nomade (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hallo,

hört sich interessant an.
Fängt man damit denn auch mehr, oder ist es eine Art Sammelhobby für die Vitrine?
Könnt ihr auch sagen welchen Köder man bestellen soll, wenn man eine bestimmte Zielfisch-Art und das Gewässer angibt?

Danke


----------



## darksnake (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Ob man damit mehr fängt..... Hör dich um !!! 
Tipp`s usw. werden natürlich gegeben!


----------



## darksnake (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

So Habe mir nun 6 neue Jackall Bros TN/60 Iyoken Sound gesichert!!!
Ich lasse mal Fotos sprechen...
Hier nochmal der link zu Jackall Bros: http://www.jackallstyle.com/psp/index.html

Da wird der neue TN/60 vorgestellt *** Coming soon *** Ich habe ihn ;-)


----------



## Dorschi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Schöne Arbeitsplatte!


----------



## darksnake (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ Dorschi    Danke |stolz:


----------



## hardyhell (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

is die bestellung schon um?

brauche zander köder für den einsatz in einem weiher.wasser nicht gerade klar.und etwa am rand 1meter tief bis in der mitte höchstens 2 bis 2,5


----------



## darksnake (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Besttellen tue ich fast alle 4 Wochen....
Also wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ist das kein Thema !!!
@ hardyhell   melde dich doch einfach über icq oder PN


----------



## darksnake (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Auch heute gekommenleiter nur 2 Farben aber von jeder Farbe 3 stk....
Mal sehen Habe diesen Köder noch nie selbst fischen dürfen aber am 01.06.06 werde dann auch ich ihn mal testen!


----------



## darksnake (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ alle Mitbesteller:

Habe heute schon eine Bestellung rausgegeben! Der Rest kommt dann naechste Woche!


----------



## darksnake (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

So, heute 7 tage nach bestellungs ausgang kam nun die Bestellung an u.a. der neue *Squadminnow 95*.
Ein neuer jackall 2006. leider wird dieser erst am 01.06.2006 getestet.
Hier schonmal 1 Foto, Donnerstag kommt der Rest!
Vom aussehen her schonmal super :k mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen!


----------



## darksnake (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Habe in der Lieferungskiste noch einen von mir bestellten Wobbler gefunden
vielleicht noch mehr oder weniger unbekannt weiß leider nicht wie tief der läuft aber ich denke an 3-4 meter

Daten: Jointed Walking Dog Suspend Minnow Magallon *Diving* 
113mm
15.2g

Tauchtiefe : unbekannt
Suspend

Fotos:


----------



## Ronen (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

aii...ich will auch!!!


----------



## darksnake (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ Ronen:   dann solltest du dich mal melden ;-)


----------



## darksnake (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Was haltet ihr von einem Chattreffen für alle Mitbesteller und die die es noch werden wollen?
So dass wir mal fragen bequatschen können und erfahrungsberichte usw. Termin könnten wir noch festsetzen!
Wer will mal bitte kurtz posten!


----------



## Quappe_ag (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hallo
habe auch interresse!!!
Ein Austausch von Fangberichten wäre sicher sehr interesant.
Gruß: Quappe:m


----------



## darksnake (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ quappe es geht mehr so darum was man so bestellen kann und wie das alles so abläuft gibt ja einige die schonmal mitbestellt haben! Die können dann schildern wie es abgelaufen ist usw. Natürlich können wir auch übers fangen quatschen


----------



## Ronen (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

ich wäre dabei!


----------



## darksnake (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

3 Andere haben sich bei mir per PN gemeldet also wird schon ;-)
Wer schlägt nen termin vor?


----------



## stefan0975 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

...ich wär' auch gern dabei ))

Wie wäre als Termin morgen Mittag so 12 Uhr oder später Abend??

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## darksnake (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ stefan0975

Mittags is immer schlecht.....
viele kameraden müssen arbeiten und und und...
Ich würde da irgend einen abend vorschlangen morgen passt mir nicht so oder später am abend so 22 Uhr
Morgen geht bei mir im Verein der Raubfisch auf und da muss ich erstmal hallo sagen ;-)


----------



## hardyhell (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

chatte auch gerne mit


----------



## stefan0975 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

...bin mir irgendwie nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Chatt mit allen unter eine Hut zu bekommen ist, aber die Fragen sind doch sicher bei allen ähnlich... Meine wären z.B.:
- wo kann ich mir im Vorfeld schon mal einen ca. Preis für die bestellten Wobbler anschauen?
- sind theoretisch alle aus den von Dir verlinkten Katalogen lieferbar?
- was kommt an ca. Bestellkosten + Zoll dazu bis sie bei mir zu Hause sind?
- wie machen wir das mit der Bezahlung?

...ich denke das sind die wesentlichen Punkte, die für alle interesant wären. Vielleicht könntest Du dazu was sagen?

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

wenn einer von euch nur mal so zum probieren und zu einem sehr fairen preis ohne Versandkosten mal ein paar illex besitzen möchte, der kann ja hier mal schauen.

da bekommste für 79€ zehn unterschiedliche illex.....vom arnaud über bonnie bis zu aragon und squirrel und lds etc. alles dabei..... schauts einfach mal an #h


----------



## darksnake (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Ich konnte zu beginn meines Angeljahres jetzt einen ganzen Tag mein neues Angelgerät testen:
Ashura 210
Shimano Twin Power FB 2500
0,24 Schnur Namen (keine Ahnung)
Gesamte Anzahl meiner jackall Köder ;-)

Ergebnis: 1 Hecht ca. 70cm  (mit 21cm Rotauge im bauch!!!)
             1 Zander ca. 55cm

Der Hecht biss auf einen DDSquirrel 67 +Hardmono
der Zander auf einen Mask 100 +Hardmono

Fazit:
Ashura = super geniales Rütchen
TB 2500Fb = empfehlenswert
Schnur: 66cm gehakte Brasse no problem
            70 / 55cm hecht/Zander kein Thema
Köder: Tja was soll man dazu sagen!!!!!!

Fotos kommen keine gibt eh nur welche auf der Arbeítsplatte aber es gibt Zeugen die bei misstrauen aussagen würden!!! ;-)


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hi #h 

@ darksnake

warum kannst du nicht mal diese Fragen beantworten #c 



			
				stefan0975 schrieb:
			
		

> - wo kann ich mir im Vorfeld schon mal einen ca. Preis für die bestellten Wobbler anschauen?
> - sind theoretisch alle aus den von Dir verlinkten Katalogen lieferbar?
> - was kommt an ca. Bestellkosten + Zoll dazu bis sie bei mir zu Hause sind?
> - wie machen wir das mit der Bezahlung?



vielleicht hätten dann auch mehr Interesse. Warum machst du aus der ganzen Geschichte so eine Geheimniskrämerrei |kopfkrat


----------



## darksnake (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

_- wo kann ich mir im Vorfeld schon mal einen ca. Preis für die bestellten Wobbler anschauen?_
_*---> Am besten per PN nach verschiedenen Modellen fragen und ich liefere die Bilder*_
_
- sind theoretisch alle aus den von Dir verlinkten Katalogen lieferbar?_
_---> *Nein natürlich nicht, bei weit über 400 Verschiedenen Farben/Ködern*
- was kommt an ca. Bestellkosten + Zoll dazu bis sie bei mir zu Hause sind?_
_*--->Zollkosten gibt es keine! Versand hängt davon ab wie viel man bestellt! Müsste von Fall zu Fall berechnet werden!!!*
- wie machen wir das mit der Bezahlung? _
_----> bei intresse PN oder ICq an mich da kann das dann geklärt werden! Bis jetzt waren immer alle zu frieden 
_


----------



## darksnake (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ Heinzmann:

*lol* Gut das du ahnung hast du weißt doch gar nicht was die lures kosten die wir als Sammelbestellung beziehen...#q 
ich sag da mal wieder nix zu... Die Leuts die bestellen zahlen entweder den preis wie bei deinem japsen oder sogar weniger... #h
Desweiteren wurde ja immer abgesprochen was gekauft wird für welchen preis...
Wenn du bei ebay in japan bestellst is das doch schön für dich freue mich für dich... Aber ich verischere dir die preise und ab und an auch bessere zahlen alle anderen bei einer sammelbestellung auch ;-)

Ach und noch was: ggf. sollte dir aufgefallen sein, dass *SHIMREELS TACKLE (dein Japaner)*
schon öfters mal sachen nicht versendet hat .-)
Meine erste Private bestellung bevor ich den jetzigen Japaner kennen gelernt hatte war zufällig dieser shop kam leider nie an geld bekam ich dann von Paypal wieder... Das zum Thema zuverlässigkeit... 
Wenn du da beläge für möchtest schicke ich sie dir per mail


----------



## darksnake (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ A. Haeckel
Nein habe ich nicht...
kann dir gerne auch per PN meine genaue Adresse zukommen lassen...

aber man sieht mal wieder da möchte man mal nett sein und mit nen paar AB-Membern gemeinsames Ding machen und so bekommt man es dann gedankt...


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ A.Haeckel: Suspekt hin oder her, aber du solltest dich was schämen. Solche Leute wie du erinnern mich an Stasi-Spitzel vor denen man zu DDR-Zeiten nirgendswo sicher war. Muss sowas im Anglerboard sein?! Nein finde ich! Du solltest dich zum Teufel scheren, denn wenn man wegen Personen wie dir in nem Internetforum nix mehr sagen oder posten kann ohne Angst vor Konsequenzen haben zu müssen, dann ist das zum Kotzen und der Spass am Anglerboard wird genommen.

@ all: Meine Meinung zu der Sache: Wer bei darksnake mitbestellen möchte soll es tun, wer glaubt er wolle sich dabei bereichern, lässt es halt. Es wird schließlich keiner zu etwas gezwungen.


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

PS: Nachdem ich mir mal sein Profil angeschaut habe und seine anderen beiden Beiträge gelesen hab, denke ich mal das A.Haeckel entweder ein Fake oder irgendein Spinner ist (vielleicht auch beides  )


----------



## darksnake (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Edit:Mist Veit war schneller 
@veit also ein Gefakter spinner ;-)


Ich empfehle:
Suche alle Beiträge von A. Haeckel

der pure genuss...


----------



## Rotauge (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hi Leute, keine Sorge. Habe meine beiden roten Augen auf Infrarot geschaltet. Der steht unter meiner persönlichen Beobachtung. MAcht Euch mal keinen Hals. #h


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

@ Rotauge: Schön, dass das Anglerboard-Team auch auf solche Personen achtet.


----------



## dorschhai (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Oje Trollalarm....

Darksnake, kannst du mir mal ne PN oder Mail schicken wo ich mir die ganzen Modelle anschauen kann? Bei mir wär mal wieder ne Bestellung nötig wenn ich in meinen Kasten schaue. Und wenn ich bei der Sammelbestellung günstiger komme als wenn ich die selber aus Jp hole, dann nur zu! Bzw wenns exotische Modelle gibt.
Ich freu mich auf Post.

EDIT: aaah ja lesen müsste man können. Seite gefunden. Wann steigt die nächste Einkaufstour?


----------



## Wassermännchen (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Wird immer noch bestellt?
Wenn währe ich dabei!!!


----------



## devin111 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Jackall Bros Seite angeschaut. Steig da allerdings nicht ganz durch. Gibts die auch in Englisch? Und wo kann man da was bestellen?


----------



## drehteufel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hier gibts was in Englisch:

http://www.jackall-lures.com/products.html

Allerdings ist die Farbauswahl recht beschränkt. Muss man wohl doch hierhin ausweichen zum Ansehen der vielen tollen Dekors:

http://www.jackall.co.jp/lakepolice.html

Bestellen kannste da direkt aber glaube ich nicht, wirst wohl auf ebay.com ausweichen müssen.


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Schade das es keine Sammelbesellung mehr gibt.Ich und ein paar Freunde hätten denke ich auch interesse an ein paar neuen spitzen Wobblern.Ich hoffe das hier irgendwoh im Board noch jemand ist der sich damit auskennt und lust hat nochmal eine Sammelbestellung auf die Beine zustehllen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

hy jungs! i hätte auch böckchen auf paar neue wobbler und wäre dabei!!!!


----------



## KDalmus (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Würde mich gerne bei der nächsten Bestellung mit Einklinken da ich nur mit Illex Wobblern angle und von diesen begeister bin.Ich hätte gerne 5 Chubby 38 in anderen Farben die es in Deutschland nicht gibt .Ich würde mich freuen wenn du dich bei mir melden würdest.

Also bis dann KDalmus


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Es lohnt nicht eine Sammelbestellung zu machen, der Versand kostet auch nicht viel mehr, als innerhalb von D.

Wenn ihr nur 2-3 Lures bezahlt müsst Ihr nicht mal beim Zoll MwSt bezahlen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Nochmal kurz für alle zusammengefasst:

Ebay.com  ist die geeignete Plattform, oder bei ebay.de "weltweit suchen" aktivieren
Illex ist nur eine Handelsmarke, Hersteller der Wobbler ist z.B. Jackall oder River2Sea (Suchbegriff also z.B. jackall squirrel)
Bezahlung geht fast immer mit paypal, ist also auch versichert
Auf den Kaufpreis müsst ihr noch 19% Steuern addieren (bei Warenwert ab 22€, ab 150€ Warenwert noch 3,7% Zollgebühr zusätzlich!)
Die meisten Japaner verschicken binnen 1 Tag, Postweg dauert maximal 3 Tage, tatsächliche Lieferzeit ist primär vom Zoll abhängig.

Auch eine Bestellung von 3 Ködern lohnt sich, einfach mal durchrechnen...

Dann mal los, und wartet nicht bis euch einer was von Sammelbestellung erzählt der euch dann dafür auch noch über den Tisch ziehen will, kommt hier leider immer mal wieder vor...

CU Stefan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Die Zahlung ist versichert, der Versand nicht.


----------



## eriklohse (20. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Moin Zusammen, bin gerade in Osaka und habe reichlich Jackall eingekauft. Ich muß sagen mir gefallen die Softbaits eigentlich noch viel besser, bin eigentlich nicht so sehr der Wobbler angler. So weit ich weiß, ist ein Lieferung bis 50 Euro seit Anfang des Jahres Zollfrei. Bestellen kann man auch eben auch direkt in Japan, es gibt da einige online shops die sich darauf spezialisiert haben.

Mehr zum Thema Jackall auch auf unserer Webseite www.raubfisch.org


----------



## mr.pepse (20. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



> So weit ich weiß, ist ein Lieferung bis 50 Euro seit Anfang des Jahres Zollfre



quelle?


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Seit Dezember letzten Jahres sind Lieferungen bis 150 Euro Zollfrei.


----------



## Mendener (21. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Seit Dezember letzten Jahres sind Lieferungen bis 150 Euro Zollfrei.




Aber nur Zollfrei!!! Ab 21€ müssen 19% Mwst. bezahlt werden ...


----------



## Hechty (21. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

ich schau mir das mal an und eventuell bestell ich mal nächste woche...


----------



## Kotzi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

wobei man sagen muss das pakete unter 50 euro denen auch gerne mal unter den finger wegschlüpfen.
ich fahre nächstes jahr mit meiner freundin nach japan weil ihr dad da in der botschaft arbeitet und werde auch richtig zuschlagen!


----------



## Hechty (23. September 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



Kotzi schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss das pakete unter 50 euro denen auch gerne mal unter den finger wegschlüpfen.
> ich fahre nächstes jahr mit meiner freundin nach japan weil ihr dad da in der botschaft arbeitet und werde auch richtig zuschlagen!




Da kannst du ja an mich denken... ;-)


Ich blick bei der japan seite auch nicht durch.. versteh da gar nichts....


----------



## Walstipper (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz für alle zusammengefasst:Dann mal los, und wartet nicht bis euch einer was von Sammelbestellung erzählt der euch dann dafür auch noch über den Tisch ziehen will, kommt hier leider immer mal wieder vor...
> 
> CU Stefan



Bei meinem einzigen Versuch, angefixt durch diesen Thread, kam nix an. 
Waren zum Glück keine 5 Lures, ich bekam dann die Hälfte des Geldes zurück, ob das Problem beim japanischen Händer lag weis bis heute nicht sicher.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sammelbestellung Jackall Bros. *Illex* in Japan*

Hi #h

laßt die Finger von dieser Geschichte das ist ein gut gemeinter Tip 

Ansonsten ist es wirklich ein leichtes die Köder selber in Japan etc. zu bestellen. Die Shops versenden teilweise schneller als die deutschen, ihr solltet dann aber EMS Versand wählen der ist schneller und die Ware versichert #6 Das einzige was euch bei Auslandsbestellungen passieren kann das der Zoll das Paket festhält und ihr es dann persönlich mit einem Zahlungsnachweiß abholen müßt, das ist alles aber auch total problemlos nur man muss dann natürlich die Zeit dafür haben.

Zum Einstieg würde ich es einfach bei Ebay versuchen


----------

